# Weird Seconds Hand On This Junghans



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I picked up this little junghans alarm clock at a boot fair on sunday for Â£2, I was attracted by the odd seconds hand placement, if you check the picture you will see that the hand is mounted first and then the hour and minute mounted on top, sweeps nicely like a watch seconds hand too, is this common with these? I'm having no luck finding another example with any info, also does anyone know how to date these? I have found the caliber number (w731) and junghans trademark as well as a "40" and a "1" stamped together on bridge plate, might have the name wrong for that part.

any help with info would be great.

wookie


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice, are you aware the alarm repeats? hence the "Repetition" on the dial......

Picture the scene, 5.30am, the alarm goes off, "Ah" you think, it will run down and stop.......well yes it does stop, after ringing for 30 seconds, and it keeps quiet for a few mins, then it LETS RIP! :toot: for another 30 secs, then stops and waits to see if you've moved........ before letting go again.

These are usually made of stainless steel and exchange hands on a well know auction site for Â£30 so you got a bargain for Â£2 :grin:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

Yes I did come across the primitive snooze feature, it was the sudden ending of the alarm that pointed me to it, I have to say I'm rather impressed by the quality for what must have been very cheap in it's day, Mines not made of stainless though, some sort of plated steel for the outer casing although the back plate feels almost cast as it's very heavy. It keeps great time too as far as i can tell (I'm going to see if I can get my timegrapher to pick up the beat later to see how she's running) as for you saying they can go for up to Â£30 on fleabay well I'm :jawdrop: I thought maybe Â£10 cleaned up at best, then again it's not for sale anyway so it matters not. I ordered a new convex glass today so it should be sitting next to the bed pretty soon :thumbsup:

wookie



harryblakes7 said:


> Very nice, are you aware the alarm repeats? hence the "Repetition" on the dial......
> 
> Picture the scene, 5.30am, the alarm goes off, "Ah" you think, it will run down and stop.......well yes it does stop, after ringing for 30 seconds, and it keeps quiet for a few mins, then it LETS RIP! :toot: for another 30 secs, then stops and waits to see if you've moved........ before letting go again.
> 
> These are usually made of stainless steel and exchange hands on a well know auction site for Â£30 so you got a bargain for Â£2 :grin:


----------

